# Crutfield Scratch and Dent, yes or no???



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello folks,

I need opinions/experiences from y'all to answer this question. I am thinking of buying some new front stage gear from Crutchfield, the equipment is rather expensive and to save a few bucks I'm thinking of getting the 'Scratch and Dent' version...I know this can be risky with some companies but this is Crutchfield and they have a really good reputation.

Does any one have experience good or bad with buying scratch/dent stuff from Crutchfield?

Thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

What will you purchase?


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Obviously I meant "Crutchfield' in the title...fkn Monday.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

ha Monday details office space


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would try sonic electronix instead they are a bit cheaper than crutchfield.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> What will you purchase?


Thinking about trying out the AudioFrog stuff...the GB10, GB25, and GB2510C...if I like it then I may pick up the GB60 midbass later. But for now just the mids/tweets/crossover.

I can save $165 by going with the scratch/dent on the mids/tweets/crossovers, and $120 on the midbass pair.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

ZombieHunter85 said:


> I would try sonic electronix instead they are a bit cheaper than crutchfield.


I don't believe Sonicelectronix carries AF.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Buy it, if it comes and it is dented in a way that is not pleasing. Return it.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry about that I didn't know you were looking for specific brand, I'm not sure about scratch and dent, does it come with any kind of warranty?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Every transaction I've had with crutchfield has ended with me satisfied........for me that's nuff said.....for others they ***** about the price.......Their support before and after the sale is excellent, so I say buy with confidence......I have dealt with the cheap guys before, I'd rather pay a little more and know I'll get an answer on the phone, and speedy service.....


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

the free catalogs are always a plus too


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I see it like this.
I would by used product because i know it works.
Crutfield is an amazing place. I have purchased a whole lot of items from them.
But dented on a speaker is one thing. Different on a TV or Radio.
For me, would I do it. Yes. If I dont like the dent. I would send it back.
Make sure they give you 30 days.

Now if the dome of the speaker is dented, then now. But since I know its nothing of that manor. Then I would go for it. Most of the time Scratch and Dent is the box got smacked up pretty bad. So the manufacturer won't sent it out as new because technically on the out parts it looks - Used.

So


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Buy it, if it comes and it is dented in a way that is not pleasing. Return it.


That is a thought, but _if_ I have to return it then I'll be out the shipping cost.

I'm just curious about what Crutchfield sells as 'scratch/dent'...if it's actually slight blemishes on the products themselves or if its just beat-up packaging. I don't care about the packaging and will gladly pay a few bones less for a crumpled corner on a box...but I don't want to spend $1600 for a front stage that has blemishes.

It does come with a warranty.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I've heard of both......damaged and or opened boxes.....and slight blemishes.......but never heard any ending but happy.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Crutchfield for scratch and dent, yes any place else HECK nooooooo !!!


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments/thoughts so far.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes. I have purchased many of their scratch and dents. Once, I got an item(JL sub and box) that was obviously damaged in shipping or someone opened it and f...d with it. In less than 5 minutes on the phone a brand new one was on its way to my house, same price. Then I shipped the bad one back at their expense. Their service is second to none. And you get a full warranty and liberal return policy. Yes, you can usually get it cheaper but you wont have the opportunity to return it or replace it under warranty.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

If I have the $$$ to purchase audiofrog's gear, I would want them bnib. That's just me. However, I've gotten some great deals on scratch and dent from Crutchfield. One of the easiest company to deal with when it comes to customer service.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I took a gamble on an amplifier from them once many years ago, got it and there was but a tiny little scratch on the BOTTOM of the amplifier. Seriously, it was like a 1/4" long and NO ONE would ever see it in any normal install. 

More recently, I bought a (new) Samsung TV from them, it arrived with a busted screen and so I refused it. One quick call to customer support and they had me down for a new one to ship out on Monday. FYI, it was Thursday evening when I called them to inform them about the busted one. 

Took an extra week to get my new TV, but that's the worst I can say for Crutchfield. Well, that any they don't often have the cheapest prices, but with their EXCELLENT customer service, I don't mind... usually.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I do not think that you can go wrong buying Critchfield "scratch and dent" items, unless you KNOW for a fact that you want only BNIB. The scratch and dent or open box return items ARE covered in FULL by Crutchfields excellent return policy, so if the damage is too much for your taste, you can simply return it.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've bought numerous items from them over the years, probably 1/4 of all the car audio I've ever bought was from them. Half of it was usually a clearance or other special that I just couldn't resist. LOL


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input. I decided to pull the trigger and purchased the GB10, GB25, and GB2510c all scratch/dent. Between the s/d discount and a handful of old points I had, I saved about $200. 

I'll let you guys know their condition when they arrive Wednesday/Thursday depending on whether Snow-pocalypse causes a delay.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate you already. LOL


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Weigel21 said:


> I hate you already. LOL


Yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's funny.

But seriously, I haven't ever spent that much on car audio at one time, most was just over $600 and that was YEARS ago, before I really had any sort of bills to worry about. Nowadays, that'd be pushing my yearly limit on my car audio budget. Being broke sucks.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Every scratch & dent item I've ever purchased since HS has been deadonbawlz accurate. To my knowledge, if the items are returned for any reason then they are deemed scratch & dent worthy, free return with no questions asked.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I love Crutchfield been buying from them for over 20 years here and there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Same here and will continue to.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

My dad has bought a ton of stuff from crutchfield. No issues. Super helpful before the sale, and great customer service afterwards. He has bought scratch and dent from them. Once, it was a crumpled corner on a speaker box (speaker was fine) The other time, it was a tiny scratch on the top of a radio. IMO, the amount they took off was pretty generous given how minor the damage was. (IMO, they aren't cheap, but the sales and support makes up for it).


----------



## Krank (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes!
Crutchfield's scratch and dent is for open box items with "minor cosmetic damage". That means there is nothing wrong functionally. 

If for some reason you decide that you don't approve of the minor cosmetic damage, it is still covered by their 60 day return policy, which usually includes free ups return shipping.

The only thing I would be concerned about is the possibility that the amazing mounting options that come with the Audio Frog stuff could be missing. Scratch and dent items are labeled as possibly missing non-essential accessories. Of course, if a piece you needed is actually missing, again, return it and get another.


----------



## Krank (Dec 2, 2014)

nstaln said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. I decided to pull the trigger and purchased the GB10, GB25, and GB2510c all scratch/dent. Between the s/d discount and a handful of old points I had, I saved about $200.
> 
> I'll let you guys know their condition when they arrive Wednesday/Thursday depending on whether Snow-pocalypse causes a delay.


NM previous, you did get them.

An item of note: since you purchased these items, all 3 of the items you purchased now show as "out of stock" on the scratch and dent list. I'm thinking they just had a single returned item for each of the things you bought.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

You will be satisfied. I've been buying from Crutchfield since the late 80's. Never been anything but happy. Last purchase I made from them a few months ago truly blew me away. They took a return on a purchase that was my error. All I paid was a restocking fee of $10.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

***UPDATE***

The *Good*, the *Bad*, and the *Beautiful*...

The *Good*:
-Awesome build quality on the AF stuff
-Tweets and Crossovers look new
-Couldn't find ANY missing pieces/accessories
-Packaging in fine condition

The *Bad*:
-One of the mids was obviously previously mounted...and damaged in the process(looks like screwdriver damage to surround/cone)
-A little questionable gluing techniques on the mid...looked a bit sloppy...perhaps a bit 'nit-picky' but it is a $400 set of drivers.

The *Beautiful*:
-Crutchfield is making good on thier legendary customer service and are sending me NEW mids to replace these
-Less than 5 minutes on the phone with Crutchfield CX Service and it's all good...even return postage is covered


----------



## Krank (Dec 2, 2014)

nstaln said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> The *Good*, the *Bad*, and the *Beautiful*...
> 
> ...


That is amazing! Love the customer service!!!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Feel free to post photos 

I have been a long time customer as well with zero issues.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Like I said....they've never let me down. Customer service is number 1.......and I'll pay for it.


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

I have never had an issue. Bought several head units from them with no problems. The boxes have had damage but the head units were great. And I like not paying full price.


----------



## the_dealer (Apr 18, 2013)

Almost everything I've got from Crutchfield was scratch and dent. Ran one of their Sound Ordnance 350w amps and it turned out to be a damn good amp, especially considering the scratch and dent price was $65. Got a Pioneer X7500HD headunit last summer for $55, and the only reason was because the lid on the box was torn and the manual and remote control battery fell out. Pioneer support page had me a pdf manual in about 2 minutes, and the battery from an old Panasonic Hu fit the remote. I'd pay a little more based on their customer service and free extras. I always have an extra harness and dash kit to use as a backup. I've got a drawer full of dash plates and harnesses I've collected over the years, and turns out its as good as cash to get a 12pk from a buddy


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab®4 on 38's


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I got my AVH-X5500BHS and my Excelon X400-4 scratch and dent and refurb both were in perfect condition


----------



## dan87951 (Oct 30, 2009)

Crutchfield is top notch! If you don't like it return it.


----------

